# Favourite films



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mines got to be The Crow, 2 reasons I guess, Brandon Lee's father, Bruce, was my idol as a youngster and The Cure and Nine Inch Nails both rank in my top 5 rock bands of all time. Oh, and I guess the storyline and cinematography are good too ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I love this topic!! My all time favorite movie has _fencing, fighting, torture, revenge, giants, monsters, chases, escapes, true love, miracles_!  The Princess Bride!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a true romantic escapist OM, like myself ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I would like to see, " Lassie" ....with a Visla as her stunt double..


Just kidding...


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

In no particular order:

The Silence of the Lambs. 
Star Wars.
The Beaver.
Hannah.
Sarah's Key.
The Princess Bride, too!
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (Original, not the most-recent remake)

I like movies that move me in some way. Movies that draw me in.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I'm a Princess Bride fan too! Also, I always stop to watch Jaws and The Shawshank Redemption whenever they're on, no matter how many times I've seen them.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I like the lord of the rings trilogy

Have read the book 6 times so makes me a bit of an anorak!

Once at work during a group meeting I nearly stood up and said 'but we have to take the ring to Mordor!'


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Waiting for the next snow so I can take ROSEBUD out for a ride !


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Moulin Rouge!  A fairly new movie, but I can lip-sync the whole thing!  

Also some older Russian and Latvian movies that no one knows about


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Suliko - I like moulin rouge as well, but that's mostly due to ewan mcgregor!! 

Flynn and Luna's mom - yes, same here, if shawshank is on there is a pretty good chance I will watch it!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Not movies...but I was an avid StarGate SG1 watcher (and the spin-offs). 

dirty little secret? While I dislike the movies, I read the Twilight Saga books. Don't tell my guy friends.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I could never get into the twilight series (book or film) ... Have you read the hunger games? Phenomenal! The movie, not so much for me - but the book is amazing (only read book #1 so far, studying for school gets in the way!!)


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not a Twilight, Zombie, Vampire kinda gal either. My niece loved the Hunger Games...it was my cue that I might not be into it


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought the books were well-written. And I'm sorta a sucker (no pun intended) for vampire stuff...and sci-fi as stated.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol lol... They're actually not totally geared for a younger crowd, IMO. Yeah, there is a love triangle between the main characters, but the book is based on an oppressive government that has absolute power over its people, to the point that it forces them to sacrifice 24 children to fight to the death in an arena that is displayed as entertainment for the country, but really it's the gov'ts way of parading it's control over it's people and stripping them of any desire to revolt 

The main character is pretty interesting, not to mention remarkably self sufficient - I was rooting for her the whole time!!!

I'm sure it's not for everyone but I'm really into books like this. I'm also a huge fan of Orwellian type novels - anything that forces you to Think critically about the gov't

I was pretty horrified to see young kids in the movie theatre!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

We could start a whole thread on Idiot "guardians" bringing kids to movies.  When I saw Dont Mess with the Zohan in a theatre, I was seated beside a kid who looked TEN, his 10y/o pal, and the 'dad'. 

Ruined the movie for me (well, not that it was even a great movie - just a bunch of funny scenes followed by stupidity) because I had to sorta try to hide my laughter, etc.

(okay - breathing slowly, trying NOT to start preaching here! lol).

I'll pick up the Hunger games books - thanks. I like that genre as well. Book that got me into the genre? Fahrenheit 451, and then the Tripods trilogy.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I know it's kinda old now but I love 'K9' with James Belushi! I have seen it about a 100 times but if it comes on telly I watch it again. : : : ;D

And if I wanna laugh I watch ' How to lose a guy in 10 days! ' 
And if I wanna cry I watch ' Man on fire ' with Denzel W.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm... I'll have to look into those..

Yeah, it's pretty ridiculous how common it's become to see young children exposed to adult topics...

Let kids be kids!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

dmp said:


> I thought the books were well-written. And I'm sorta a sucker (no pun intended) for vampire stuff...and sci-fi as stated.


Have you read The Vampire Chronicles, by Anne Rice Darin?, I've just finished them and The Mayfair Witches books, kicking my heels trying to think of what to get my teeth into (pun intended) next.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ottosmama, my husband and I both read and enjoyed the Hunger Games Trilogy, as did many of my co-workers and many of us are in our 30's and 40's.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Harrigab, I remember loving the Mayfair Witches books. It's been so long since I read them I feel like I should read them again.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Have you read The Vampire Chronicles, by Anne Rice Darin?, I've just finished them and The Mayfair Witches books, kicking my heels trying to think of what to get my teeth into (pun intended) next.


I know of TVC's - I'll check them out though; haven't read them. 

I have a long road trip coming up late this summer; probably should pick up a book to read while I'm driving.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I have to add about kids... My niece (now 15) has watched The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (originl version) has been reading literature like "Hunge Games" since I can remember her. She has been exposed to different arts and literature from a very young age (her parents both are artists). I have to say, she is not damaged in any way. If anything, it has enriched her mind and opened eyes to see things differently. Thanks to her, I have learnt not to underestimate kids and their perception of "things"


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmm....like this thread. We have a theater in our basement complete with pop machine and popcorn maker so you name a movie, I've seen it. Hard to narrow it down. I'll try:

Shawshank Redemption
The Dark Knight-based solely on my crazy obsession with Christian Bale
Forrest Gump
American Beauty
Inglourious Bastards
Green Mile
The Notebook
Stand By Me
All the stupid horror movies of the 90's


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*jakersmomma*, great selection!  (not a fan of horror movies though)


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

jakersmomma said:


> Hmmm....like this thread. We have a theater in our basement complete with pop machine and popcorn maker so you name a movie, I've seen it. Hard to narrow it down. I'll try:
> 
> Shawshank Redemption
> The Dark Knight-based solely on my crazy obsession with Christian Bale
> ...


I gotta say - absoLUTELY. GREAT List. 

Do I hear a "Thumb Area V-Owners Movie Night" at your place???  

Horror movies? yeah - I saw "The Ring" in the theatre. Never again. I gets all skeerd. 

Cant believe I left Dark Knight (funny - that was also my nickname in college "Dark Knight!" ) off my list. Stunning performance by Mr. Ledger (RIP).


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

A Bronx Tale (although the 1 man play was even better)
Goodfellas
The Godfather (although the book was definitely better)
Donnie Brasco

See a theme here?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Oliver Twist......

Comes out EVERY Christmas in our household without fail 

The kids used to love curling up on the settee on the run up to Christmas when they were young to watch 

Now they leave the room/house when it's time to fire it on :-\

You got to love that cast.....

Ron Moody
Shani Wallis
Olly Reed
Harry Secombe
Mark Lester
Jack Wilde
Leonard Rossiter

Great old British humor words and music by Lionel Bart

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063385/

Not trying to sell it just love it!!!! (Even if the kids don't anymore).

Hobbsy


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

JakersmoMma - inglorious b*stards is right up there on my list as well!! I'm also an American beauty fan!

Hobbsy- speaking of movies at Xmas time - A Christmas Story, anyone?! ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Which GODFATHER D&K?........

Now there's a whole new topic 

Got to be 2 in my books 

Hobbsy


My kids bought me a doorbell for Christmas with a preloaded Godfather Score on it composed by Nino Rota   8) 8)
Frightens the c**p out of boyfriends and salesmen

http://youtu.be/BQvc7Ne5mok


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

jakersmomma, I have an unhealthy obsession with Christian Bale as well!

Which leads me on to two more films:

American psycho even though I've seen it 10 times and still don't get the ending 

Empire of the sun: even though he's a kid in this one, great film though


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

There's a movie with Christian Bale I really like, ' The Prestige '
Great movie! 8)


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Which GODFATHER D&K?........
> 
> Now there's a whole new topic
> 
> ...


Definitely the 1st one hobbsy! That doorbell is awesome!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My fave movie is an older one also. It is called La Vita Bella (Life is Beautiful) starring Roberto Benini (Spell). I could watch it 100 times and still laugh and cry.

You may remember Roberto accepting an academy award for his performance in it. He doesn't speak English, so simply said "i love you all"....... Sweet guy. v


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cinema Paradiso

Batteries Not Included 


Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The Cook, The thief, His Wife and Her Lover......... Weird, but good.....


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Forgot one!! The remake of _True Grit_. Really enjoyed the female Lead - great job on her part. 

Ya know? Call me crazy...

For rainy saturdays -

Say Anything
Night at the Museum 2
The Mummy
Independence Day 
The 5th Element
Spaceballs


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

There are so many brilliant films out there. I love anything that will make me laugh, be it romcom or action, old or new, black and white or colour. One of my all time favourite films is Arsenic and Old Lace, with the fabulous Cary Grant. Classic old time hilarious comedy! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> My fave movie is an older one also. It is called La Vita Bella (Life is Beautiful) starring Roberto Benini (Spell). I could watch it 100 times and still laugh and cry.


What a wonderful movie it is, *Ozkar*! Have it on DVD and have watched it million times, too. "Buon giorno, Principessa!"


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Suliko, you wouldn't believe how many times I have used that line!!!   Isn't it just one of the most gorgeous films ever made. The first have has you in tears of laughter and the 2nd half has you in tears........   good tears though!!


----------



## Ddfred28 (Jun 26, 2012)

There are soooooo many for different moods, but my two all time favourites are:
Leon(one of my guilty pleasures is Jean Reno, don't know why, but he's just got something about him ) and Drop Dead Fred, as it's just pure stupid, childish fun ;D with some great lines...'Ewwwwww they're doing it like the pigeons'....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I must agree with Ozkar. "Life is Beautiful" is one of the best movies ever made (IMHO)! And the first time I watched it, I not only cried... I sobbed. It was almost an involuntary reaction, and my dog looked at me like I was crazy. (I had checked it out from the library and was watching it at home.)

I did read the first book of the "Hunger Games" trilogy, and while the story is entertaining, I have to say (as a former teacher of English) that it is riddled with spelling and grammatical errors. Whatever happened to the concept of copy editors? Stuff like that makes me cringe!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> I must agree with Ozkar. "Life is Beautiful" is one of the best movies ever made (IMHO)! And the first time I watched it, I not only cried... I sobbed. It was almost an involuntary reaction, and my dog looked at me like I was crazy. (I had checked it out from the library and was watching it at home.)
> 
> I did read the first book of the "Hunger Games" trilogy, and while the story is entertaining, I have to say (as a former teacher of English) _*that it is riddled with spelling and grammatical errors. *_Whatever happened to the concept of copy editors? Stuff like that makes me cringe!


maybe it was written in *english* english lol!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-Ha-ha!! No... You know what I mean. Because of my background, I automatically notice that stuff. It just jumps right out at me. Can't help it.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Tonite with Sangria... forgive my tipsy ramblings

Watching Woody Allen's Midnight in Paris.

I'm not half done, however this movie stirs me. 

So far - 

A wanna-be/coulda-been writer visits Paris with his fiance. The couple seems to epitomize the classic modern relationship; they love (lower case L) but they know not *L*ove. The man is a dreamer. The woman is...she's hurt and broken yet driven - interesting; I chose those words to describe her - I do not mean to pass judgement. Her style and wants and desires are her own. 

The man finds himself transported to 1920s Paris - within his fantasy and within his experience the man befriends the great writers and authors of the time. 

But...then he meets Her. She's a lover - having an affair with Picasso. Yes, that Picasso. She defibrillates his heart. Within her company he finds himself - his truth. He finds courage and inspiration. 

Have you met another so in tune with your thoughts, heart, and body you positively ache in their absence? That's what this guy is going through. 

Excited to see the rest of the movie.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Movie ends.

Brilliant and beautiful and touching - we choose our 'today' - we choose our 'golden age'. We look to the past as good and noble and perfect because today lets us down. 

Choose your path to your golden age - waiting around hoping it happens brings a lot of 'less than'. HOPE for happiness...heck, "Hope" for ANYTHING is not a plan...it's not a strategy to find a the destination you desire


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Not quite a movie - too many to mention, but I do love this youtube video clip ENJOY    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqxTUxzOceE

Do you think you could teach a V to do this??


----------

